# Check out your Doc's before you go.



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I needed to change dentists so I went to the insurance co. list and picked the closest thinking a dentist is a dentist is a dentist. After 3 weeks of real pain and at one point the offfice manager trying to do something I realized i was wrong. In the meantime I googled the sob and found he had been convicted of insurance fraud and doing unnecessay work. So he was a convicted felon. They took his license for three years and then gave it back. And yes a dentist can kill you. 

Moral of the story is check references, and get as much info on a doc before you go. I know I do now.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

K2 said:


> I needed to change dentists so I went to the insurance co. list and picked the closest thinking a dentist is a dentist is a dentist.


....and a contractor is a contractor is a contractor too :laughing:





K2 said:


> Moral of the story is check references, and get as much info on a doc before you go. I know I do now.


Who is suppling these references?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Google, BBB, Dr. OOgle is a reporting service for dentists.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh effing right! I went to a dentist who had a special. Turned out the cleaning special lasted 5 minutes, didn't hurt(when has it never hurt?), took x-rays and had 17 cavities. Hmmm wonder where they came from since I've never had one in my life.


----------

